# Newbie Question



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Joy and I are figuring out where we'll take our first trip in our new 23RS. One of the things that puzzles me in the campground descriptions is the phrase "no side-by-side". Is that good, or bad? What does it mean? What are some other things that we should be looking for as newbies? In the beginning I think we will be more inclined to look for CGs with full-hookups, but what other things might be important?

Thanks for all the help we have received as lurkers. We look forward to meeting some of you along the way.

Rick


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

That's a darn good question. Too bad I don't have the answer for you - I'll be watching this one closely.

Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd say that is a good thing. To me that means you won't be packed in (side by side) with a lot of other campers. I think this means the camping sites are offset or have more room between the sites.

Good luck.

...ps, what is the name of the campground. I like to Google stuff...perhaps I can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Some camp grounds have special areas where the pull thru sites are configured in such a maner with the hookups, to where two TT's can pull thru in different directions and it allows the TT's to actually face each other with one common area in between them which is great for family/friends outings.

I believe that is what is meant by side by side, if not I'll be looking towards the correct answer also

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> Some camp grounds have special areas where the pull thru sites are configured in such a maner with the hookups, to where two TT's can pull thru in different directions and it allows the TT's to actually face each other with one common area in between them which is great for family/friends outings.
> 
> I believe that is what is meant by side by side, if not I'll be looking towards the correct answer also


Oh...that sounds very logical as well.


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd say that is a good thing. To me that means you won't be packed in (side by side) with a lot of other campers. I think this means the camping sites are offset or have more room between the sites.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...ps, what is the name of the campground. I like to Google stuff...perhaps I can get to the bottom of this.


OC,
I don't have a particular CG in mind, but I have seen this description (or variations thereon) numerous times. For example, if you look up the PJ Hoffmaster CG in Norton Shores, MI, in RVREVIEWS the description says "most side-by-side".

I am thinking that, when the CG is "no side-by-side", it means that everybody parks in the same direction and my "curb-side" faces the next camper's "street-side". Whereas, if the CG says "side-by-side", it means that my "curb-side" faces the adjoining camper's "curb-side" and my "street-side" faces the "street-side" of the camper on the other side of me. In other words, the campers are parked in alternating directions. I'm not sure if this interpretation is correct or not. Moreover, I don't know which condition would be the most desirable. In most situations I guess I would prefer "no side-by-side", if I understand the situation correctly (and I'm not sure that I do)!

Rick


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

joy-rick said:


> I'd say that is a good thing. To me that means you won't be packed in (side by side) with a lot of other campers. I think this means the camping sites are offset or have more room between the sites.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...ps, what is the name of the campground. I like to Google stuff...perhaps I can get to the bottom of this.


OC,
I don't have a particular CG in mind, but I have seen this description (or variations thereon) numerous times. For example, if you look up the PJ Hoffmaster CG in Norton Shores, MI, in RVREVIEWS the description says "most side-by-side".

I am thinking that, when the CG is "no side-by-side", it means that everybody parks in the same direction and my "curb-side" faces the next camper's "street-side". Whereas, if the CG says "side-by-side", it means that my "curb-side" faces the adjoining camper's "curb-side" and my "street-side" faces the "street-side" of the camper on the other side of me. In other words, the campers are parked in alternating directions. I'm not sure if this interpretation is correct or not. Moreover, I don't know which condition would be the most desirable. In most situations I guess I would prefer "no side-by-side", if I understand the situation correctly (and I'm not sure that I do)!

Rick

[/quote]

Think it would be best for the campground to offer both. If you're camping with another family, then having the doors face each other is great...if your alone then I don't want to face the strangers door (unless they happen to have an Outback!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is what I found using Google....









.....sites will accommodate a tow unit and towed unit *side by side*. For example, a 35-foot site would accommodate an 18-foot truck and a 35-foot trailer (unhooked) *side by side* in the side. Adjust for slide outs. 
​


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is what I found using Google....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know OC.......Thanks for keeping me from having to look that up!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is what I found using Google....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case, "side-by-side" would be a good thing! Of course, you'd want to park your TV so you weren't staring at the roof from inside the camper. Keep in mind that, although wider, this also probably means that the sites are shallower ....


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

The Trailer Life Campground Directory describes Side by Side hookups as follows:

"You will be close to your neighbor on the driver's side and/or have space limitations for slide-outs."

Hope this helps...
Fay


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

photosal said:


> The Trailer Life Campground Directory describes Side by Side hookups as follows:
> 
> "You will be close to your neighbor on the driver's side and/or have space limitations for slide-outs."
> 
> ...


OMG....who would want to camp like that? Close enough that you couldn't use a slide out?

While this picture is from 2002 (we rented that pop-up) is shows you my ideal camping. Oh, Yes I did attached that branch on two trees to make that swing for the kids....they loved it. (pictured on right side)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorta descibes the KOA in Pomona I stayed at last year. The sites were so close that setting up so my slide opened inside my space, my awning would also be right at the 'line' on the other side. I left the awning in as I was concerned my neighbor would take it off when leaving and continue leaving


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

When looking for a site in a campground consider one with shade if it is hot or in cold weather one without trees (full sun).

It is good to know the prevailing wind direction and not pick a site down wind from an outhouse







.

I love all the explanations of "no side by side", they all sound good and kind of silly.


----------

